# GTB Blue Wire Question



## kevjoh (Jan 13, 2004)

I heard cutting the blue wire on the GTB will fix
the thermo problem the GTB have?? My question is
it the blue wire going to the motor or the thin blue wire
on the motor that connects to the GTB?? Just wondering??
How is the new Sphere Comp comparing to the GTB??
Thanks
KJ


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

It is the thin blue wire, but before I unhook that, I would just gear down and that should take care of the problem.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Cutting the blue wire will prevent the MOTOR temperature from shutting you down, but won't help if the ESC gets too hot. And if you let the motor get too hot, the rotor may explode (see related thread about sattered rotor). Drop your gearing to keep motor temp below 175°F. Your best investment - a $29 infrared temperature readout.


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

I have two 4300 cars one with Spere comp and one with a GTB haven't had any trouble with either and as far as performance I can't tell any real difference. The Spere is easier to mnt ont the car has less parts but I would say either is ok. The spere is suppose to have a higher mtr temp shutdown but I haven't had either one shut down just be reasoable on gear


----------

